# Sucre'



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Sucre' is a New Orleans original. We specialize in hand made chocolates, artizen pastries, gelato and the best coffee in New Orleans. It is an experience just to walk in so come on by, indulge yourself and test out your sweet tooth.

More...


----------

